# Meet up Orange County Ca



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I live in Huntington Beach, Orange County Ca. I have a small recreation room in the apt. complex I live in and can use it for a meet up. It has a couch & love seat and 2 tables with chairs in the kitchen area. If anyone is interested please PM.

I live near Beach Blvd and Garfield. My DH is off on Wed. & Thurs. so those days are out.
Maddie (knitwit42) :thumbup:


----------



## noina (Apr 21, 2011)

I used to live close to you in Westminster. Now that I am far away (Riverside now), trying to start a little knitting group but no knitter just yet . Good luck with yours. Keep your info for if I have a chance to go there.


----------



## mysti_dayz (Jul 17, 2011)

you live close, knitwit! (btw, awesome name! haha) im on Garden grove and beach


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

mysti_dayz said:


> you live close, knitwit! (btw, awesome name! haha) im on Garden grove and beach


 Hi
Well if your up for a meet up PM me.


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm in Costa Mesa and have been looking for a group. Please let me know if you set something up. I am busy on Mondays till September, then I switch to Wednesdays.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

CALaura said:


> I'm in Costa Mesa and have been looking for a group. Please let me know if you set something up. I am busy on Mondays till September, then I switch to Wednesdays.


PM me what days & time are good for you. No Wed or Thurs. 
Any time between 1:30 pm and 9:00pm.


----------



## LizaJ (Jul 29, 2011)

I used to live in Anaheim Hills, but now I live in Tampa, FL Otherwise I would join up. However, we may be moving back to Orange County in the near future. This is my backyard.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

LizaJ said:


> I used to live in Anaheim Hills, but now I live in Tampa, FL Otherwise I would join up. However, we may be moving back to Orange County in the near future.


Let me know if you do make the move. 
Maddie


----------



## LizaJ (Jul 29, 2011)

I promise!


----------



## LizaJ (Jul 29, 2011)

Are there any others out there that live in or near Tampa?


----------



## deloris5 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi I am new to knitting/Crochet and I live in HB what day is meeting?


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

deloris5 said:


> Hi I am new to knitting/Crochet and I live in HB what day is meeting?


Hi deloris5,
So far I've only received one other response about a meet up in Huntington Beach from CAlaura. What days and times are good for you? My DH is of Wed. & Thurs. so those days are out. Any time after 1:30pm is good.


----------



## mysti_dayz (Jul 17, 2011)

Tuesdays are usually good for me. (sorry it took me so long to get back, my kids are driving me nuts!)


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

mysti_dayz said:


> Tuesdays are usually good for me. (sorry it took me so long to get back, my kids are driving me nuts!)


Where are you in HB?


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

mysti_dayz said:


> Tuesdays are usually good for me. (sorry it took me so long to get back, my kids are driving me nuts!)


Sorry mysti_dayz I thought I was talking to deloris5. Tuesdays are good for me after 1:30pm. I' ll keep in touch after I find out from CALaura & deloris5 lets me know what days are good for them.
Maddie


----------



## mysti_dayz (Jul 17, 2011)

in in garden grove, on beach and garden grove blvd


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

mysti_dayz said:


> Tuesdays are usually good for me. (sorry it took me so long to get back, my kids are driving me nuts!)


Sorry mysti_dayz I thought I was talking to deloris5. Tuesdays are good for me after 1:30pm. I' ll keep in touch after I find out from CALaura & deloris5 lets me know what days are good for them.
Maddie


----------



## mysti_dayz (Jul 17, 2011)

okie doke


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

I will post here too that Tuesday the 9th I will be unable to come, but hope to be able to the following week. Things are very busy for us just now, but I hope to make it.


----------



## AubreyK15 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

